# Pico (ilha do Pico) com chapéu



## Z13 (12 Jul 2011 às 10:40)

Recebi estas imagens por email. Desconheço o autor e a origem, mas como as achei interessantíssimas e creio não terem sido divulgadas no fórum, resolvi partilhar.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jul 2011 às 10:42)

Grandes fotos


----------



## F_R (12 Jul 2011 às 11:06)

Muito boas


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2011 às 11:47)

Z13 disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Umas lenticulares muito bonitas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jul 2011 às 11:56)

Que maravilha


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2011 às 19:50)

Nuvens lenticulares... Belas fotos


----------



## Knyght (12 Jul 2011 às 20:56)

Lindíssimo fenómeno, nós na Madeira temo o capacete mas só são bonitos de cima, esse cenário é único


----------



## Teles (13 Jul 2011 às 00:18)

Muito lindo mesmo


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2011 às 08:56)

Z13, a última das suas fotos é já conhecida, foi de um sujeito que participou num concurso de fotografia do IM, está lá no site deles, com o autor.


----------



## Norther (13 Jul 2011 às 16:24)

Magnifico cenário, vou la dia 16 de Agosto subir o Pico e gostava muito de vê-lo assim


----------



## Serrano (18 Jul 2011 às 16:01)

Espectacular!!! Estive no Pico em 2008, mas não foi possível subir ao ponto mais alto...


----------



## nutas (27 Jul 2011 às 14:34)

que lugar lindo


----------

